# GLEAMING TT



## goss008 (Jun 8, 2009)

JUST CLEANED THE CAR IT LOOKS LIKE A NEW CAR NOW,ANY COMMENTS WELCOME?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking good buddy, silver is always tricky to effectively catch in photos - needs lowering 

Check my signature below for some assistance 

Charlie


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Looking good fella  now get back out there and clean inside your wheel arches will finish it off :lol: :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## beckyrolf (May 7, 2009)

Very nice, always harder to achieve a standout finish with a silver car but that looks lovely. Good to see some detailing enthusiasts too. What products do you use?

My TTC is a bit spoiled i'm afraid, i work for Zymol Europe & Parc Ferme Ltd, so it gets the Royal(e) treatment :lol: Will have to get some pics up soon.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

beckyrolf said:


> My TTC is a bit spoiled i'm afraid, i work for Zymol Europe & Parc Ferme Ltd, so it gets the Royal(e) treatment :lol: Will have to get some pics up soon.


Feel free to send us TT owners some sample pots 
Just scraping the bottom of my pot of Zymol Titanium.


----------

